# Are you autistic?



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

Do you have asd/aspergers or do you suspect you might?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

nah probably not. I think people tend to suspect that I am though. so 🤷*♂. that's just stereotyping though


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

oh no the emoticons! 🙈


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Probably. Undiagnosed. I also suspect I have schizoid personality disorder though. My family is full of undiagnosed weirdness alongside one cousin who was diagnosed with schizophrenia, but only because he nearly stabbed his sister. My mum kind of seems autistic but mildly.

Also my dad went on holiday not long ago and told me that he ended up in a cafe with a woman who in addition to running that also worked as some kind of therapist. Some guy came into the cafe who was autistic, after he left she started talking to my dad about how she was helping him because he said hi to my dad which he apparently has never done before, and then my dad decided to start talking to her about me and she recommended this place where you can get diagnosed here which I did already know about, costs money though. She apparently also knew Simon Baron Cohen. I wasn't there so can only go off what my dad was relaying.

Getting the diagnoses without therapy is kind of almost the reverse of productive I think.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have no idea, TBH.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm something, nothing as fancy as autism I bet 😞


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Well, I havent had friends I hung out with since I was 11 and I'm 26. So 15 years without friends. There must be something wrong with me mentally. Not sure if it's autism or what...But something keeps people from wanting to be more than an acquaintance even though I talk more. I've been avoiding talking more recently though cause I do not like talking to people for good reason.


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

I suspect I do. I have an awkward way of talking, don't respond well to physical touch, and can't seem to effortlessly connect. Sometimes I feel like a lot of people have the social script and I never received it. But this is speculation so there's a good chance I don't have autism at all


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, something is a bit off about me. I'm a bit like Spock when it comes to other people's feelings or emotions. I don't have a filter and have the tendency to just say whatever comes to mind.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't know. My niece and nephew are being assessed for it, and my family say they're a lot like me. I always get high scores on online tests.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

My bad habits and tendencies of people pleasing and sugarcoating I think might be a confirmation that I am not.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Extremely unlikely.


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I've been avoiding talking more recently though cause I do not like talking to people for good reason.


Do you mean you don't like talking to people without good reason?


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Most likely and my doctor thinks I have it. Not sure if I should get officially diagnosed, it's not like they can fix it. Would just be money spent where I could spend elsewhere. Already take a medication that's used to control autistic behavior so it'll remain a mystery for now.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

springseternal said:


> Do you mean you don't like talking to people without good reason?


Yea. Like if they're fake or mean then I wont talk to them. But they have to be someone that's nice and non judgmental me to want to talk.

I was a mute in HS and barely talked but I dont know if that's autism. I think if I had it my social skills probably wouldn't improve but idk.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, I went through many hours of assessment and was diagnosed with ASD by a neuropsychiatrist back in 2016. There's no treatment but I found it important for self-discovery for why I am the way I am.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

komorikun said:


> Yes, something is a bit off about me. I'm a bit like Spock when it comes to other people's feelings or emotions. I don't a filter and have the tendency to just say whatever comes to mind.


You are kind of blunt, but I thought it was because you lived a difficult and fascinating life - so you're just less of a "snowflake" when giving an opinion on something.

I always think your posts are an interesting read


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, I am.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Silent Memory said:


> I don't know. My niece and nephew are being assessed for it, and my family say they're a lot like me. I always get high scores on online tests.


Where did you do that test? I know I did it a looooong time ago but I'd like.to do it again but I have no idea where the website was.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Where did you do that test? I know I did it a looooong time ago but I'd like.to do it again but I have no idea where the website was.


It's here: https://rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea. Like if they're fake or mean then I wont talk to them. But they have to be someone that's nice and non judgmental me to want to talk.
> 
> I was a mute in HS and barely talked but I dont know if that's autism. I think if I had it my social skills probably wouldn't improve but idk.


I have heard it be common amongst people with ASD to have had mutism in their younger days


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Nah, just weird and awkward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I like to think I can draw stick people pretty good.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I used to think I was but people who I know that work in the mental health field say I'm not.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Maybe somewhat mildly when it comes to purely autistic symptoms. However, there's something that gets easily confused with autism which is schizoidness and I have a lot of that, but that's not the same as autism even though most people think it is. 

I was never diagnosed for that either. Only got my schizoidness confirmed by my therapist.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

someone once called me that because I said I wanted to watch a tv show or something and I didn't want to miss it and would get annoyed if I delayed the start of watching it. I think they were making the assumption that because I get bothered by disruptions to things I plan that makes me autistic. tbh the way she said it was more like she was trying to insult me. I later found out she had abandonment issues, so I was probably right about her trying to insult me. people quite often use the word autistic as an insult which isn't particularly nice.
so for the question, nope on autism, I have taken tests for it and i'm not even close.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Silent Memory said:


> It's here: https://rdos.net/eng/Aspie-quiz.php


I think I'll do it again. Not because I think I have ASD or anything like that, but just because I forgot what my chart looked like when I did it all those yonks ago.

I vaguely remember there was a whole "post your results " thread about that specific test and I know I did it but it's so far back I'd have a hard time finding it again, I guess.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I said to my GP, "I think I might be autistic", and he just laughed for a brief moment and changed the subject.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Famous said:


> I said to my GP, "I think I might be autistic", and he just laughed for a brief moment and changed the subject.


The average doctor knows absolutely nothing about autism, so I would just shrug him off if I were you.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

springseternal said:


> I have heard it be common amongst people with ASD to have had mutism in their younger days


I probably have it but there's some traits of it that I don't think I have. Might be why I havent had one single friend since I was 11. That definitely explains it.

I also forget simple things that are hard to forget on a daily basis. Not sure what that means. I could forget to get something or forget a thought in my head like after 30 seconds or less.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

My son has been diagnosed as being on the spectrum. I'm pretty sure my father is on the spectrum as well. I've often wondered about doing the test myself for an official diagnosis but I see no real purpose in it other than to appease my curiosity. The fee for the official diagnosis outweighs the benefits.

I really relate to this, which is written by the young artists mother (sourced from https://kmarshack.com/2019/03/05/aperger-syndrome-whats-in-a-name/)












> I remember watching that day as Bianca drew with a No. 2 pencil. She started at the far right top of the page, drawing the bird's wing. Then she filled in the rest of the bird, and quickly the other details. I was amazed at her talent. But it was the stunning message behind her drawing that broke my heart.
> 
> "How do you like the bats flying out of my nose?" Bianca asked. It was only then that I recognized the disturbing message in her self-portrait. Not just a noisy creative brain, but a frightening cacophony of wild, angry, primitive animals. What I thought was a beautiful bird with outstretched wings was screeching in her ear. Snakes writhed around her mouth. Prehistoric raptors clashed. Wolves howled. There are some peaceful aspects to the drawing, such as an Orca breeching, a flower and a butterfly; apparently a little calm in the jungle of her mind.
> 
> ...


You score bonus points if you can find the kneeling child... I find it interesting that the image as a whole seems to face towards the left and is moving in the direction but the lost girl is facing the opposing direction... I think this relates to her inner struggles.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm an undiagnosed aspie


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

sure my self-diagnosis is accurate

absolute nutshell

human communication is at heart of ALL life problems. crosswired

Eastenders & arguments an ideal template. no person gets on. people differ

no human has any engineering, maths or science in 'em.

ALL should if the human ahead of 'em.. a room full of humans. humans on TV. in Movies. this planet earth = HUMANS to Humans. humans care / thinks of nothing at all except humans. therefore, people are actors, doctors, nurses? police, lawyers. what else? Nøthing. please give an example of otherwise? i may favour a farmer.. But, 99% of human life = other Humans! employment impossible without humans. every aspect of life relies on humans. software interface communicates with humans as mimicking a human. ARE, R U YOU Sure.. U want delete that??? RR R U Are U sure u want to buy that food? U?

Humans = U.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Honestly, there have been times where I suspected I was on the spectrum.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No idea. I feel like my parents wouldn't have had us tested for anything like that anyways.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Most probably, though I hide it okay. I think right now I'm coming to terms with it in my current work environment where I struggle to fit in really....-it's not even a lack of fitting in, I guess you can say it's the difference I see with how I interact and handle things vs. my peers and trying to reach that standard. The first month or two I actually had a breakdown where I cried hysterically in front of everyone (which was a great time) it was because I felt like I didn't know how to properly voice what I needed at the time or who the go to and on top of that I had some person screaming at me. Between coworkers asking me questions, her screaming, and me trying to process what I needed to say and how I needed to say it I had a sensory overload and cried. I typically can handle myself somewhat okay, but that was a bad one. In retrospect I think anyone may have felt flustered haha but it wasn't so much what the person was screaming it was that I was overwhelmed and felt trapped in myself sort of unaware of my surroundings. I also feel like I have the tendency to annoy people with questions, without intending to and I often take words out of context. I've been trying to make lists and schedules in regards to balancing school, studying, and work but in the past I had very very poor skills in regards to that.

When I was younger it was suspected by a doctor that I had high functioning autism (or ASD now) which was brushed under the rug until I was 19 or so which is sort of the missing puzzle piece I felt explained a lot. To kind of further back up the likelihood of me potentially having ASD (which I probably was diagnosed with at like 4) when I was a little bit older I was diagnosed with ADD by another doctor. Which I never felt fit me. When I was 18 or so a therapist of mine suspected it as well briefly during one of our discussions months in. But she quickly dismissed the idea as quickly as she came up with it once she discovered that I don't have to cut the tags off _all _ my cloths and that I don't have a peanut allergy. Needless to say it wasn't very thorough analysis but she _did_ recommend I see a different psychologist afterwards.

I've more of less come to terms that I am probably autistic but I don't know how receiving a proper diagnosis would help me at this point in life. It would mainly be for myself I guess. But what's the point in that...wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I feel like it would be a diagnosis that would explain so much about me however I’ve never asked any docs about it. By various docs I’ve been diagnosed as having Panic Disorder, Social Anxiety Disorder, Major Depression, Dysthymia, etc. Perhaps something was missed, such as this or Borderline Personality Disorder. Could be I have them all, could be only one, in any case I never found any diagnosis to really help me. I never liked any of the pills or found them helpful & talk therapy is only as good as your motivation to change and circumstances being conducive to you doing so. My circumstances haven’t changed nor has my motivation, I’m pretty well caked in survival mode


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been diagnosed with Asperger last Summer, at age 32. The toughest part I find is that I often don't really know how to act, what to say, how ot say it, so I make scenarios in my head to help out (scripting). Also the fact that I seem to end up as the odd one, the "free electron", the one who goes from one place to the other but never really belongs anywhere and is the disposable part. Anyway, I have made a lifestyle in which I have a bit less social interactions, but enough to feel fulfilled, a bit.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Never been diagnosed with it or anything, but I do seem to share quite a few common neurological traits. Nothing obvious enough to be noticed by everyone, but I don't use my brain the same way most people do, I've established that for sure. And I only really enjoy socializing if it's one on one, especially if there is a direct purpose to it.


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm an undiagnosed aspie


Same. would you ever seek a diagnosis?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

springseternal said:


> Same. would you ever seek a diagnosis?


I feel like I'm on the bubble of having Asperger's. Would've been helpful to have been diagnosed & worked with a psychologist in middle / high school / college, even younger, but at this point in my life, I don't think it would make a difference.


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> I feel like I'm on the bubble of having Asperger's. Would've been helpful to have been diagnosed & worked with a psychologist in middle / high school / college, even younger, but at this point in my life, I don't think it would make a difference.


Wouldn't you like to know for sure?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

springseternal said:


> Same. would you ever seek a diagnosis?


if theres money involved, yes

if not, whats the point?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

springseternal said:


> Wouldn't you like to know for sure?


Not right now. Right now it's not really affecting me.


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> Not right now. Right now it's not really affecting me.


fair enough


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*ƒas† & ƒurious*

world too sloooww for me

incapable of human interaction to be humble about. precious roots in it

educational era was normal. later, all people seem zombies..
quote:

1. in her haste she was clumsy: awkward, uncoordinated, ungainly, graceless, ungraceful, inelegant, gawky, gauche, gangling, cloddish, blundering, lumbering; bungling, bumbling, fumbling, inept, maladroit, unskilful, inexpert, unhandy, accident-prone, like a bull in a china shop, all fingers and thumbs; informal cack-handed, ham-fisted, ham-handed, butterfingered, with two left feet, hulking; N. Amer. informal klutzy. ANTONYMS graceful.

2. a clumsy contraption: unwieldy, unmanageable, cumbersome, bulky, hulking, heavy, solid, awkward, unmanoeuvrable. ANTONYMS elegant.

3. he said a clumsy farewell: gauche, awkward, graceless, unpolished, unsubtle, crude, uncouth, boorish, crass; tactless, insensitive, thoughtless, inconsiderate, undiplomatic, indelicate, impolitic, injudicious, ill-judged


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

twitchy666 said:


> world too sloooww for me
> 
> incapable of human interaction to be humble about. precious roots in it
> 
> ...


Yep, clumsiness is the worst. It's like you can't even walk like a normal human being sometimes!


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I was watching videos on YouTube of people diagnosed as 'high functioning Aspies/Autistics' & I seem to be more 'normal' than them. But it's hard to say, because when I am in social situations, my mind can shut down.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

My doctor says I don't have it so I trust his judgement.


----------



## ACharmedCherry (Mar 11, 2020)

I was diagnosed with Autism, but I never really believed I had it.
I’m completely normal when I’m with my family and with those I’m familiar with. It’s only when I’m with other people that I start to have problems. 
I think I’m just shy, and I feel wrong for being diagnosed when I don’t believe I’m truly autistic.:frown2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

wmu'14 said:


> I was watching videos on YouTube of people diagnosed as 'high functioning Aspies/Autistics' & I seem to be more 'normal' than them. But it's hard to say, because when I am in social situations, my mind can shut down.


I think people with more obvious symptoms are more likely to get diagnosed early, like a couple of people in this video it's not immediately obvious:






I like this comment lol:



> "What's your special ability?"
> Dude, I'm autistic... not an X-Man.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think people with more obvious symptoms are more likely to get diagnosed early, like a couple of people in this video it's not immediately obvious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was really weird growing up. I probably could've got diagnosed with it early, but it didn't seem to be understood as much then.

When I was little, my neighbors parents insisted to my parents that they take me to a psychologist. They got in a big fight over it & we ended up moving because of it.

Looking back, my neighbors were probably right, but the way they handled it was very poor (they basically told my parents I was weird, strange, why wasn't I like their kids, etc.) & that offended my parents.

In the end I turned out okay, but my parents & neighbors parents both wrongly handled the situation.

Nowadays, I'm fairly normal. I still have my quirks, & I still struggle communicating w/ people I'm not as familiar w/, but it makes me wonder if I have Aspergers/high-functioning-autism, or if it's because of my SAD history, or what.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

wmu'14 said:


> I was really weird growing up. I probably could've got diagnosed with it early, but it didn't seem to be understood as much then.
> 
> When I was little, my neighbors parents insisted to my parents that they take me to a psychologist. They got in a big fight over it & we ended up moving because of it.
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't think people understood much then, I was sort of diagnosed with selective mutism as a young child but I didn't get any treatment, and wasn't even technically diagnosed it was mentioned on my brother's report during a time where he was being examined as well (and eventually diagnosed with dyslexia.) Nobody in my family really took that seriously or helped much with any of the problems I had (not just my personal issues but abuse from others.) As a child I was pretty loud and energetic outside school or certain environments so they wouldn't have noticed as much and I guess they were too distracted/had their own **** to deal with when I was a teenager. My brother got a bit more support from my mum because he had a diagnoses and the school were involved because he had a learning disability, and also because he caused more issues like in school. At one point my nan recommended ritalin for my brother lol... My mum was against that though.

I think there's a bit more awareness now but I'm sure it could still be better.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think people with more obvious symptoms are more likely to get diagnosed early, like a couple of people in this video it's not immediately obvious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those people must be high-functioning. On the surface, they don't seem autistic.

Here's a scary thought- I might have it worse then them. But it's hard to say. I don't know anything about them.

I liked the comment: 
"People say autistics don't feel empathy."
"Oh **** off!"

That made me LOL!


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I don't think people understood much then, I was sort of diagnosed with selective mutism as a young child but I didn't get any treatment, and wasn't even technically diagnosed it was mentioned on my brother's report during a time where he was being examined as well (and eventually diagnosed with dyslexia.) Nobody in my family really took that seriously or helped much with any of the problems I had (not just my personal issues but abuse from others.) As a child I was pretty loud and energetic outside school or certain environments so they wouldn't have noticed as much and I guess they were too distracted/had their own **** to deal with when I was a teenager. My brother got a bit more support from my mum because he had a diagnoses and the school were involved because he had a learning disability, and also because he caused more issues like in school. At one point my nan recommended ritalin for my brother lol... My mum was against that though.
> 
> I think there's a bit more awareness now but I'm sure it could still be better.


Now you got me curious about selective mutism. Do you still have it?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

wmu'14 said:


> Now you got me curious about selective mutism. Do you still have it?


No, it's really a childhood disorder and rare in adults. As an adult I was referred to therapy for 'social phobia.' I mentioned earlier in the thread I also think I have undiagnosed schizoid PD and possibly autism.

It's associated with auditory processing abnormalities, but so is autism which makes that hard to distinguish too (they are misdiagnosed sometimes,) since I definitely have sensory processing abnormalities. (I also have a vague memory of having hearing tests as a young child in school.)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No, it's really a childhood disorder and rare in adults. As an adult I was referred to therapy for 'social phobia.' I mentioned earlier in the thread I also think I have undiagnosed schizoid PD and possibly autism.
> 
> It's associated with auditory processing abnormalities, but so is autism which makes that hard to distinguish too (they are misdiagnosed sometimes,) since I definitely have sensory processing abnormalities. (I also have a vague memory of having hearing tests as a young child in school.)


I wonder why it's a child disorder, if the part of the brain that controls that just isn't fully developed yet?

I feel like schizoid would be scary!

In elementary school I remember failing the hearing test, but I passed it on re-test. 
I think I'm pretty good at hearing, but I feel like people mumble a lot, like they don't say things clearly, not a volume thing, but a comprehension thing on my end. This means I have to guess what people say (which can make things awkward) or ask them to repeat it (which can also be awkward). 
I can have a hard time understanding movies & tv shows, & that's one of the reasons.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

wmu'14 said:


> I wonder why it's a child disorder, if the part of the brain that controls that just isn't fully developed yet?
> 
> I feel like schizoid would be scary!


It's actually the most boring disorder of all time, although I do have some traits that probably fall into the schizotypal part of the spectrum too.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schizoid_personality_disorder

(I've read texts/paper on it and it gives a more detailed view of it than that wikipedia page but nobody has time for that lol.)

Also I think it's just that most grow out of it and get regular social anxiety disorder with age/experience.



> In elementary school I remember failing the hearing test, but I passed it on re-test.
> I think I'm pretty good at hearing, but I feel like people mumble a lot, like they don't say things clearly, not a volume thing, but a comprehension thing on my end. This means I have to guess what people say (which can make things awkward) or ask them to repeat it (which can also be awkward).
> I can have a hard time understanding movies & tv shows, & that's one of the reasons.


I think I did OK with that test, since the problem is processing related and not my actual ability to hear and yeah I have that problem too with TV shows if I'm not really focused or if I'm eating at the same time I'll often have to go back and re-listen. Sometimes I turn on subtitles.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's actually the most boring disorder of all time, although I do have some traits that probably fall into the schizotypal part of the spectrum too.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schizoid_personality_disorder
> 
> ...


Oh! I didn't realize Schizoid Personality Disorder is different from schizophrenia. Weird........it seems like autism/Aspergers or Avoidant Personality Disorder.

My problem is I can not understand even when I am focused.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

wmu'14 said:


> Oh! I didn't realize Schizoid Personality Disorder is different from schizophrenia. Weird........it seems like autism/Aspergers or Avoidant Personality Disorder.
> 
> My problem is I can not understand even when I am focused.


avoidant personality disorder, schizoid personality disorder, schizotypal personality disorder and schizophrenia have genetic similarities and often run in the same families. Also the first three were initially conceived as one disorder with variable symptoms.

Some have suggested that schizoid is basically the 'negative symptoms' of schizophrenia as well. But I think it's basically related to dismissive-avoidant attachment styles.

The main difference between avoidant and schizoid disorder is that avoidants usually have much lower self esteem and that's their reason for avoidance. Avoidant's desire for contact with others isn't reduced either and they tend to be more likely to get stuck in bad relationships etc. Schizoids tend to avoid people due to a combination of apathy and fear of losing autonomy because of a master/slave view of relationships and drop them quickly for the same reason, that leads to the schizoid dilemma/splitting.

http://www.contemporarypsychotherapy.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/schizoid-image-2.png

Guess this describes the differences between schizoid and autism:



> There may be substantial difficulty in distinguishing Asperger syndrome (AS), sometimes called "schizoid disorder of childhood", from SPD. But while AS is an autism spectrum disorder, SPD is classified as a "schizophrenia-like" personality disorder. There is some overlap, as some people with autism also qualify for a diagnosis of schizotypal or schizoid PD. However, one of the distinguishing features of schizoid PD is a restricted affect and an impaired capacity for emotional experience and expression. Persons with AS are "hypo-mentalizers", i.e., they fail to recognize social cues such as verbal hints, body language and gesticulation, but those with schizophrenia-like personality disorders tend to be "hyper-mentalizers", overinterpreting such cues in a generally suspicious way (see Imprinted brain theory). Although they may have been socially isolated from childhood onward, most people with schizoid personality disorder displayed well-adapted social behavior as children, along with apparently normal emotional function. SPD also does not require impairments in nonverbal communication such as a lack of eye contact, unusual prosody or a pattern of restricted interests or repetitive behaviors.[56]


I think it's where the robotic autistic stereotype comes from tbh since most autistic people are very warm/friendly.


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

No, I'm not autistic.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been told I was ASD, a few years ago. Then again, I feel about 50/50 about it. A therapist is certain and another one thinks it's mostly hyper-sensitivity.

My social skills are rudimentary, in the way that I can do some small talk, but I am mostly aware of what's around ((the environment) rather than the conversation itself. I notice stuff and take a lot in before taking action. Some say Asperger is just a label. It all depends on where the Autism "limitations" are. Social interactions are the worst, as are lights/sounds and changes. I like, can't sleep elsewhere than home and I need to sleep in the dark. A lot of little things making my life kind of tough, but anyway, we all have our struggles so...


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I am.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

It wouldn't be the most surprising thing to find out I was on the spectrum, but I don't think I am. 

I feel like there is a disconnect between me and other people, like I just don't fit in, but that's entirely possible for any number of possible tail end traits I seem to have. Including being highly sensitive / empathic (in the star trek sense, obviously ).


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Never bothered to go to a psych for a diagnosis, but it seems likely.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I considered the possibility years ago, but I don't share enough of the traits to consider myself autistic and I can't really afford a therapist to tell me on a professional level regardless. I had also considered schizoid, but once again not enough traits shared with what I have read. I know I am different from most people, and have been told so in the past, but I have as of yet to find any one diagnosis that would be accommodating to me. It is more like a mishmash of slightly related disorders yet not enough qualities to consider any of them to be a legitimate cause of whatever quirks I may have.



My wife told me a few days ago that I could be on the spectrum, I just laughed it off. I think to some extent, everyone could be considered to be on the spectrum of autism. When I was younger, I do remember doing several tests fairly frequently as my school was trying to figure out what was going on with me. I had to go to speech, as well as occupational therapy, I also had several quirks such as repeated actions. I was considered cognitively deficient and placed in special education, so there is that. I might just be dumb :lol I think a lot of it, had to do with the fact that I was incredibly quiet and people scared the hell out of me. By the age of 17 I was pulled out of special education because I was no longer considered to have a learning disability.. I haven't a clue how that works. I think it would have been nice to know what they thought was wrong with me. I really don't think they had an idea either though, this was back in the 80s - 90s so there were not as many resources available.


For a long time, I really wanted to know what was going on with me. I searched for multiple disorders back in the late 90s, but never found anything that would explain my behaviorism. 



Who knows?


Edit:
Trying to write a post while having someone talk to you is really difficult.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I believe that I'm on the spectrum, but closer to neurotypical than neurodiverse -- Aspergers, I think they call it. My psychiatrist diagnosed me with a "possible autism spectrum disorder" so I guess it's difficult even for professionals to say one way or the other.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Never been diagnosed even though there's family history that help can justify the suspicion to which I've held for at least half of my life. If anything I think it would lean more towards ADHD. Obviously the only way I can know for sure is to be assessed.


----------



## darth maul (Mar 12, 2018)

Not really although i had consider it for years because of my lack of social connections.When i was at my lowest i had hoped that i was autistic because that would meant it was genetic and i was not to beblamed for my condition.


----------

